
Rethinking Code Editing - charlieirish
http://zedapp.org/
======
mchahn
Interesting. For many years I anxiously awaited online editing so I could
leave the desktop metaphor, specifically windows. I loved web technology.

Then Atom came along that allowed me to create my own awesome editing
environment using web technologies. So I'm still on the desktop (although now
linux). Now there are multiple decent solutions to web editing.

I'm _so_ conflicted.

